# Uhhh whats missing in this video...



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When you see it... LOL!

https://www.fox13now.com/news/local...bers-of-the-lgbtq-community-to-arm-themselves

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Who needs sights? Just spray em and pray em.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The person was so happy to show how easy it was to learn and use one of these.... rofls.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

She is taking the comments on technology and efficiency seriously. No scope, no sights, no problem!

Besides, how can you argue with that grouping!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Who needs sights when you have a 30 round mag? 

I have a story about a coyote, a Ruger Mini-14, and a 30 round mag along that line.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So I didn't read the comments to Dallan's question and directly went to the video and watched. When I saw the rail empty of sights, I said WTF ???


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Clearly no sights on the gun, but yet she is hitting the target, granted not MOA, but hitting the target good enough for her purposes. I guess she has just learned to shoot instinctive like shooting a bow with no formal sights or a hand gun. I am thinking she just didn't know any better and learned how to shoot what she had...an AR with not sights.
Maybe someone should tell her that she might take a look at a shotgun as a preferred weapon of choice for home or personal defense.
Good for her!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

It's like traditional archery.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Point shooting or 80s hip firing?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I went straight to the video too and my first thought is why isn't she holding it up to her cheek, then I saw it and thought, no need since there are no sights.:-?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

"Uhhh whats missing in this video?"

A beard and penis?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

According to the report she spends "several hours a month" at the range.

You'd think that someone would have pulled her to the side and said something about missing sights. 

I honestly feel ashamed of the salesman that sold that. They should have explained that sights or an optic are integral to owning a rifle.

I also find it interesting and satisfying to know that someone once held a very anti-gun sentiment has now learned that they arent as terrible as they once thought.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How hard is it to notice sights on other peoples guns? And realize you dont have them.

Thats what I find interesting, this person was so proud of the "progress" they made in learning about the evil assault guns, and willing to show how easy it is... all the while not really having a clue about the mechanics of it all. Way to put that lack of knowledge on display for the world to see.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe I'll pull the scope off my 308 I just sighted in and go "blind" hunting elk this Saturday.:shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Maybe I'll pull the scope off my 308 I just sighted in and go "blind" hunting elk this Saturday.:shock:


If you had a 30 round mag on that .308 you just might get it done.-8/-:llama:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> If you had a 30 round mag on that .308 you just might get it done.


Her: Takes a shot
Spotter: Little low, raise 4 clicks.
Her: Whats a click?

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Her: Takes a shot
Spotter: Little low, raise 4 clicks.
Her: Whats a click?


To her, a "click" is the group she hangs out with.


----------

